# 2021 NCSQ Meet | 29 - 30 January 2021 | Near Pulaski Virginia



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

There were a few guys that were asking for a mini-meet early in 2021, and there were a few that couldn't make it to the early November 2020 mini-meet. 2020 NCSQ Meet 6-7 November 2020 link

The park is 5 minutes from I-81, for reference here is the address 5100 Alexander Rd, Dublin, VA 24084. I imagine in January the park should be fairly empty, and there are shelters with power available. There are 2 or 3 hotels right across the highway as well along with a bunch of restaurants.


View attachment 264919


*Friday Night Info:*

Friday afternoon / evening (mid afternoon'ish) - for whoever wants to - likely meet over at the park just to demo / hang out - eat somewhere......

*Saturday Info:*

Likely 0930-1000 - depending on weather (who knows....) - demo and hang out - likely do lunch on your own - several fast food places close by - we can bring Fun Dip and things like that to munch on - then Fatz or something similar that evening.

*Stuff to bring:*

Yourself
 A friend / spouse / kids (of course you are responsible for policing said kids)
 Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
 Favorite music on discs, thumb drive, or other device
 Camera
 Lawn chair if you want to use one
 Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism
 A coat....will likely be cool / cold.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

bertholomey said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina


Looking forward to it! I’ll be there, may or may not have a system at that point.

2) Jacob-2019 Civic Si (or other) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

3) Benjamin ( porDad ) 2021 Audi A6 55 Premium Plus


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I'll be there as long as there's not snow on the ground! Ideally on the Friday, but for sure Saturday. 

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Jacob-2019 Civic Si (or other)
3) Benjamin ( porDad ) 2021 Audi A6 55 Premium Plus
4) Ian (naiku) 2015 Volvo V60


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Shoot Ian bring the Caddy since it’s awd lol.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Shoot Ian bring the Caddy since it’s awd lol.


 The Volvo is AWD as well 🙂


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

See problem solved so noooo snow is going to stop that Volvo train lol.


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

5) Courtland 2019 ram1500 classic 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Slight change, I’ll be bringing a 2020 Outback Touring instead.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Slight change, I’ll be bringing a 2020 Outback Touring instead.


I hope you are able to make it - Vicki wants one of those, so it would be great to see one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I really really like it minus the moonroof as I’m not a fan of them yet all my cars have them ha ha ha.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok - a little bump for this little G2G......Ryan’s work is likely not going to let him play. Mic is contemplating the drive. Benjamin - I’m really hoping you make this one, but weather will play a part for all of us. I don’t know if Eric will make it happen from Georgia or not. 

For now, I’m still thinking of going up on Friday afternoon, and I’ll drive back to NC after the meet on Saturday. So if a couple dudes want to get together for dinner on Friday, we can do that. 

Be watching the thread though the day or two before in the event that it needs to be cancelled due to weather. 


1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Jacob-2019 Civic Si (or other)
3) Benjamin ( porDad ) 2020 Subaru Outback
4) Ian (naiku) 2015 Volvo V60
5) Courtland 2019 ram1500 classic






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have no doubt about the capability of the Outback, but now I’m hearing I may drive both daughters back to college that weekend.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

^^ Booo

Still planning to be there, hopefully on the Friday, but certainly the Saturday as long as weather co-operates.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sadly the one could drive but still being a freshman, she can’t have a vehicle on premises.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll be there. 

6) Bo(Zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Work and life are preventing me from making it up for this... y'all have a great time and I hope the weather cooperates!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m looking forward to this meet, and I’m hoping the weather cooperates. We will see about meals, etc as we get closer. 

Try to bring some music you want to hear in other’s cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Same here, I am still somewhat hopeful to head down Friday, just not sure yet if I will be able to, so might just be there early Saturday instead.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

For those considering this get together - we are considering pushing it one week out to the 30th of January to give a couple guys who can’t make it on the 23rd. Still somewhat weather dependent (thankfully we didn’t do it this weekend!). 

How would that affect you all who have signed up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I could probably make the 30th meet.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I'll be there on the 30th.


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

I can be there on the 30th

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I've come down with a cold, so I'm not joining everyone and sharing this. Have fun everyone and hopefully see you all next time.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Zippy said:


> I've come down with a cold, so I'm not joining everyone and sharing this. Have fun everyone and hopefully see you all next time.


Do you think you will be over it by the 30th?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

bertholomey said:


> Do you think you will be over it by the 30th?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'd rather not risk anyone catching something from me. I've been taking 21 days from last symptom before I interact in person as my rule of thumb to keep others safe. Have fun and enjoy yourselves! I'll be there at the next one.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Zippy said:


> I've been taking 21 days from last symptom before I interact in person as my rule of thumb to keep others safe.


An attitude that many others would benefit from, even if it were just 7 days. Hope to see you at the larger spring meet later in the year.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Dates changed.

Jason owes me gluten free pancakes.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

ErinH said:


> Dates changed.
> 
> Jason owes me gluten free pancakes.


I can bring some old amazon and other cardboard boxes and u can cover in syrup or whatever. likely taste the same


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> I can bring some old amazon and other cardboard boxes and u can cover in syrup or whatever. likely taste the same


.....he will have to use that reduced sugar syrup too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe he should just stay in his car the entire meet


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Just a reminder - the meet is next Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking forward to spending some time enjoying the hobby with other enthusiasts tomorrow. 

Will be chilly, but we will enjoy good music! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

On the way! Looking forward to a good time!
Took this picture of Pilot Mountain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I saw a few things I wanted to stop at to take a picture of on the way down, have my camera bag with me, but decided getting out in 15F was too cold.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I only got a couple photos - it was an extremely good time - hanging out with some great folks and chatting about life and about the hobby. Got to listen to all the cars, and everyone's car had improved since the last time. Got to enjoy great music in everyone's car, and we had a fun lunch. Thanks fellas for coming out


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks again Jason for arranging the get together. I really enjoyed listening to everyone's cars. Like Jason pointed out we all improved since we were last together. I look forward to the next one. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Yep, excellent time, the day flew by. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Where are the pictures gentlemen? I’ll be at the next GTG when the weather is more forgiving


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I don't think anyone really took any, a lot of talking, staying warm and listening to music.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

naiku said:


> I don't think anyone really took any, a lot of talking, staying warm and listening to music.


Then this meet never happened. Why ya'll lying to us?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Boom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Kevin....as awesome as it would have been to have you here, I’m so glad you didn’t come down - you and Ryan - that would have been a disaster trying to get back. Maybe in May 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

YES! Hoping for a good turn out for the spring meet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mashburn said:


> YES! Hoping for a good turn out for the spring meet!


Just waiting on a date and location 🙂


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

bertholomey said:


> Kevin....as awesome as it would have been to have you here, I’m so glad you didn’t come down - you and Ryan - that would have been a disaster trying to get back. Maybe in May
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely in may


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is a link to the 2021 NCSQ Meet Thread 

14-16MAY2021 NCSQ Meet Thread


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh crap that’s the weekend that I’ll, be in WSSU picking our daughters up from college.


----------

